# Samuel Kennington, DSC, Trawler Valentia



## jp1885 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any information on the Grimsby Trawler Valentia, especially relating to her skipper, Samuel Charles Kennington (a distant relative of my good lady wife) and his winning of the Distinguished Service Cross in 1917?
I Have his medal card and service record from the NA, but neither provides much information. According to the minute book of the Consolidated Steam Fishing and Ice Company, S. Kennington won the DSC for beating off a German Submarine attack while he was in command of the Valentia on the 24th July 1917. He's listed in the Gazette in November 1917.
I'm trying to find out what he did to earn this award.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

You must have already seen this item ??

https://myfamilyww1.blogspot.co.uk/p/arthur-easton-kennington.html

geoff


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Are we looking for the person outlined by Geoff, or Samuel Charles Kennington born 28/Sept/1875 in GY. 

regards Roger


----------



## jp1885 (Nov 9, 2013)

Erimus said:


> You must have already seen this item ??
> 
> https://myfamilyww1.blogspot.co.uk/p/arthur-easton-kennington.html
> 
> geoff


Hi, yes I've seen it, it's my website 



Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Are we looking for the person outlined by Geoff, or Samuel Charles Kennington born 28/Sept/1875 in GY.
> 
> regards Roger


Hi,
I'm looking for Samuel Charles Kennington.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks pretty good so far then!

geoff


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
VALENTIA Official number 109518 was launched in 1898 at Irvine.
Full details and a poor photo of her here.
http://forums.clydemaritime.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=26004
Regarding the incident with a German submarine. I asked WW1 U Boat historian Michael Lowrey. Here's the reply.
“On July 25 (1917) at 8p.m. in 54°29'N., 1°3'W., four armed trawlers, the Falcon, Valentia, King Henry and Oldham, convoying the fishing fleet, sighted and engaged a submarine which may have been U.B.21 or U.B.22…”

I will check UB 21 and UB 22's KTBs when I'm next at the library."

regards
Roger


----------



## jp1885 (Nov 9, 2013)

That's brilliant - thanks very much Roger!


----------

